# Gaming PC Zusammenstellung



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich wollte mir mal wieder einen neuen Rechner holen.
Optial wäre es, wenn das System ausreicht um BF3 auf 3 Monitoren zu spielen.
4xAA / 8xAF brauch ich nicht. Überhaupt wäre diese 3 Monitor Geschichte nicht besonders wichtig, sondern nur ein reiner Luxusgedanke 

Ich habe schonmal ein bisschen was rausgesucht:

120GB SSD - 100€
2 x 3TB HDD (Seagate Baraccuda) - 240€
16GB Corsair Vengeance RAM - 100€
i7 2600k - 265€
Asus P8Z77 - 150€
MSI GTX690 - 890€
850Watt Netzteil bequiet! Darkpower 10 - 185€

Meinen "Recherchen" nach müsste das mit der 690 knapp reichen auf maximalen Details. Auf der Homepage von Nvidia steht jedoh, dass die Maximale Auflösung bei 2560x1600 liegt, was ja nich passen würde 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die FPS mit einer 680 mit 4GB VRAM in den jeweiligen Grafikenstellungen bei 3 Monitorenliegen würde, vielleicht kann mir da einer weiter helfen?
Die SSD ist weiter nur für Windows und BF3. Die erste Festplatte brauche ich für meine restlichen Spiele, die zweite für meine Filme. Die 16GB Ram habe ich nur, weil ich ab un an mal ganz gerne ein bisschen Videobearbeitung mache, ausserdem ist finde ich muss man bei den Kosten nicht am RAM sparen  Der Prozessor kam mir zum restlichen System am passendsten vor. Bei dem Mainboard und Netzteil bin ich mir nicht sicher. Bei dem Netzteil habe ich einfach mal geschätzt, dass 850 Watt passen könnten und bei dem Mainboard, habe ich in erster Linie auf den Z77 Chipsatz geachtet. 
Vielleicht  kann mirhier ja jemand helfen  

Schonmal danke im Vorraus


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Oktober 2012)

Bitte das hier ausfüllem: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html
Und ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen das MB und CPU veraltet sind.


----------



## Heretic (17. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

Was ist den Überhaupt dein Bugdet ?

Brauchst du wirklich 6 TB Speicherplatz ? 

Warum dne Sandy i7 , wenn der Ivy nur minimal teurer ist ? Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Willst du eigendlich übertakten ?

Beim Board kann man locker was billigeres nehmen. Oder brauchst du massen an anschlussmöglichkeiten ?

Eine einzelne GTX 680 ist bei 3 Monitoren total überfordert (Ich glaube auf knapp unter Mitteleren Grafikeinstellungen würde sich das dann langsam fangen.) Schwächeln tut sie auch bei Auflösungen über FullHd.
Bei 3 Monitoren wäre eine 690 schon echt angebracht.

Was die auflösung angeht. So beschreibt Nvidia nur die Auflösung für einen Monitor. Wenn du 3 Angeschlossen hast gilt dies für je einen Monitor zusammen sind größere Auflösungen möglich.

Beim NT würde ich sagen das sogar ein 600 - 700 Watt NT ausreichen könnte. 850Watt sollte zuviel sein.

MfG Heretic


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Konfig sieht schonmal sehr suboptimal aus.

8GB RAM reichen völlig aus, außer du machst professionelle und aufwändige 3D-Videobearbeitung. Der i7-2600K ist in Games sinnlos und außerdem veraltet. Ein i5-3450 ist in Spielen nur 1-2% langsamer, ein i5-3550 (empfehle ich nicht, da man nichts merkt) ist genauso schnell. Wenn du doch Wert auf Videobearbeitung legst, empfehle ich dir den Xeon E3-1230v2, der die selbe Leistung wie der i7-2600K hat, aber keine IGP und verbraucht weniger Strom.

Auch wirst du wohl kein Z77-Chipsatz brauchen, das ist unnötig, da du Übertaktung auch nicht wünschst. Ein ASRock B75 Pro3 oder Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H (kommt auf die benötigten Anschlüsse an) reichen völlig aus.

Und was gesagt wurde, wurde gesagt


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Bitte das hier ausfüllem: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html
> Und ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen das MB und CPU veraltet sind.


 
Tut mr Leid, kannte ich nich gar nicht  :

Budget liegt bei knapp 2000€ +/-. Gegen Einsparnisse hätte ich jedoch nichts. Gebraucht wird sinst nichtes mehr. Von meinem alten Rechner kann nichts mehr verwendet werden, da ich vom Laptop auf Tower umsteige. Zusammenbauen wollte ich ih alleine. Neben BF3 spiele ich regelmäßig nur Skyrim, die gesamte Total War Reihe und CoD, und ältere Spiele, mit denen ich wohl kein Problem haben werde  . Weiter Programme, die ich benutze wären Photoshop, After Effects, Fraps und Sony Vegas. Ausserdem wird der PC übertaktet.





Heretic schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was ist den Überhaupt dein Bugdet ?
> 
> ...



Naya, also ich habe im Moment knapp 2,5 TB Spiele, und den Rest der ersten Platte hebe ich auf für neue. Ausserdem habe ich knapp 1000 Filme, und ein paar Serien, davon auch ein paar in Blu-Ray Qualität, die dementsprechend viel Speicher ziehen. Ausserde wollte ich auf der Platte noch den ganzen Rest, der sich so ansammelt abspeichern. Das mit dem Prozessor war keine Absicht  habe mich schon länger nicht mehr mit PCs beschäftigt, und gar nicht mitbekommen, dass neu raus sind  . Massen an Anschlussmöglichkeiten brauch ich nicht. Halt das übliche, eine Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Lüfter 4x Rammodule, 1x Grafikkarte.

Ich hoffe, ich habe alle offenen Fragen beantwortet 


EDIT://


ct5010 schrieb:


> Die Konfig sieht schonmal sehr suboptimal aus.
> 
> 8GB RAM reichen völlig aus, außer du machst professionelle und aufwändige 3D-Videobearbeitung. Der i7-2600K ist in Games sinnlos und außerdem veraltet. Ein i5-3450 ist in Spielen nur 1-2% langsamer, ein i5-3550 (empfehle ich nicht, da man nichts merkt) ist genauso schnell. Wenn du doch Wert auf Videobearbeitung legst, empfehle ich dir den Xeon E3-1230v2, der die selbe Leistung wie der i7-2600K hat, aber keine IGP und verbraucht weniger Strom.
> 
> ...


 
Hatte beim schreiben deinen Beitrag nocht nicht gelesen:
Da ich ab und an Render, würde ich lieber zu 16GB greifen, falls ihr mir sagen würdet, da ist trotzdem zu viel, dann lasse ich mich aber überzeugen 
An einen i5 habe ich auch schon gedacht, ich denke da wird das meine Wahl werden 
Übertakten möchte ich schon, konntest du aber nicht wissen.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2012)

Würde es so machen:

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029)
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
Sony Optiarc DDU1681S schwarz, SATA, bulk

http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-Premium-Reinstallations-DVD-multilingual/dp/B004BMPJZO

müssten knapp 1000€ sein.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22007b74ee851db7469ac98bd21f67c506480c2982580


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Würde es so machen:
> 
> Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
> Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
> ...


 Wenner auf 3 monitoren spielen will muss da etwas mehr her als ne 670er
@ct sieht gut aus, man könnte die 690 aber auch gegen zwei 7970er austauschen  die haben in der Auflösung mehr Leistung


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @ct sieht gut aus, man könnte die 690 aber auch gegen zwei 7970er austauschen  die haben in der Auflösung mehr Leistung


 
2x 7970 haben mehr Leistung und mehr Mikroruckler  Im Endeffekt gleicht sich das wieder aus. Die 690 kann man aber noch um eine andere 690 erweitern, ohne auf S2011 umsteigen zu müssen, und sie verbraucht doch etwas weniger Strom.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2012)

uups, hab das überlesen..

Dann 2x 7970er, oder 2x GTX670 4GB


----------



## Psytis (17. Oktober 2012)

laut NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 im Test - Vision Surround / Eyefinity Spielbarkeit (19/21) ist bei den Surround geschichten die 7970 am besten geeignet.
ok, die 690 ist nicht im Test aufgelistet die 7990 aber auch nicht. hat da jemand einen test?

edit: ah da hab ich nen test gefunden HD 7990 Review; PowerColor’s Devil 13 - Page 17


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Nein, aber AMD gilt als Gewinner, wenn es um höhere Auflösungen geht, Nvidia, wenn es um möglichst wenig Mikroruckeln (bei Multi-GPU wohlgemerkt) und Stromverbrauch geht.


----------



## Heretic (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du die Rechenpower des i7 für deinen Videoschnitt usw brauchst. Kannst du locker bei dem Buged den i7 + 16Gb nehmen. Das passt sehr gut.

Wenn wirklich 3 Monitore im Spiel sind ganz klar 690 oder 2 mal 7970.
Anonsten reicht die vorgeschlagenen Gigabyte 670 !

Das kannst du ja selber entscheiden.

die beiden Auflistungen von ct und Legacyy sind sehr gut . Da kannst du nach deinen Bedürfnissen wählen.


----------



## Psytis (17. Oktober 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich 3 Monitore im Spiel sind ganz klar 690 oder 2 mal 7970.



wieso von NV die DualGPU karte und kein SLI? bzw warum von AMD keine DualGPU Karte aber dafür CF??


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22007b74ee851db7469ac98bd21f67c506480c2982580



Danke für die Mühe 
Ich habe jedoch eine Frage:
Würde theoretisch auch ein i5 reichen? Ich habe nochmal drüber nachgedacht, und da ich die Bild- bzw. Videoprogramme wirklich nicht jeden Tag benutze, würde mich interessieren ob das nicht auch reicht 




Legacyy schrieb:


> uups, hab das überlesen..
> 
> Dann 2x 7970er, oder 2x GTX670 4GB



An 2 670er hatte ich ach schonmal gedacht, aber ich glaube da wäre ich mt einer 690 besser dran, oder? Der unterschied vom Preis ist jetzt nicht zu groß und wie schon angesprochen, kann ich theoretisch(!) noch eine zweite montieren. 
Eine AMD möchte ich niht verbauen. Ich weiß es klingt blöd, aber ich habe schonmal schlechte Erfahrung mit denen gemacht, und möchte von denen eigendlich nichts mehr kaufen ...


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Danke für die Mühe
> Ich habe jedoch eine Frage:
> Würde theoretisch auch ein i5 reichen? Ich habe nochmal drüber nachgedacht, und da ich die Bild- bzw. Videoprogramme wirklich nicht jeden Tag benutze, würde mich interessieren ob das nicht auch reicht
> 
> ...


 
Ein i5-3570K reicht auch, für gelegentlichen Videoschnitt. Da du aber 2000€ ausgeben kannst, warum nicht 

AMD ist sicher nicht schlecht, 2x 7970 sind besser als 2x 670, vor allem bei hohen Auflösungen, aber ich würde lieber auf die GTX 690 setzen. Klingt blöd, weil ich AMD eigentlich mehr mag, aber so ist es nunmal


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

2x 7970 ist einfach viel billiger als 1x 7990^^


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Ich habe jedoch eine Frage:
> Würde theoretisch auch ein i5 reichen? Ich habe nochmal drüber nachgedacht, und da ich die Bild- bzw. Videoprogramme wirklich nicht jeden Tag benutze, würde mich interessieren ob das nicht auch reicht


Wenn du das net jeden Tag machst reicht sicher auch der i5 aus. Ist das Professienell, oder "nur" hobbymäßig?


codevoid schrieb:


> An 2 670er hatte ich ach schonmal gedacht, aber ich glaube da wäre ich mt einer 690 besser dran, oder? Der unterschied vom Preis ist jetzt nicht zu groß und wie schon angesprochen, kann ich theoretisch(!) noch eine zweite montieren.
> Eine AMD möchte ich niht verbauen. Ich weiß es klingt blöd, aber ich habe schonmal schlechte Erfahrung mit denen gemacht, und möchte von denen eigendlich nichts mehr kaufen ...


Wie alt sind denn die Erfahrungen? AMD wäre bei Multi Monitor halt die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Psytis (17. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ein i5-3570K reicht auch, für gelegentlichen Videoschnitt. Da du aber 2000€ ausgeben kannst, warum nicht
> 
> AMD ist sicher nicht schlecht, 2x 7970 sind besser als 2x 670, vor allem bei hohen Auflösungen, aber ich würde lieber auf die GTX 690 setzen. Klingt blöd, weil ich AMD eigentlich mehr mag, aber so ist es nunmal


 


Psytis schrieb:


> wieso von NV die DualGPU karte und kein SLI? bzw warum von AMD keine DualGPU Karte aber dafür CF??




was für einen vorteil hat die 690 gegenüber der 7990??


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Psytis schrieb:


> was für einen vorteil hat die 690 gegenüber der 7990??


 
Weniger Mikroruckler und weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2012)

Psytis schrieb:


> wieso von NV die DualGPU karte und kein SLI? bzw warum von AMD keine DualGPU Karte aber dafür CF??


Die "DualGPU" ist auch über SLI verbunden 

Die 690 hat am wenigsten Microrockler, ist aber mit über 900€ richtig teuer. Die 7990 ist auch zu teuer, 2x 7970 ist da sinnvoller.


----------



## Heretic (17. Oktober 2012)

Psytis schrieb:


> wieso von NV die DualGPU karte und kein SLI? bzw warum von AMD keine DualGPU Karte aber dafür CF??


 
Soweit mir bekannt , ist es Nvidia gelungen bei der GTX 690 die Microruckler leicht besser im Griff zu bekommen als mit 2 einzelkarten.

Bis auf diese ausnahmen. Ist es aber meist besser 2 einzelkarten zu nehmen (also auch z.B 2 mal 580 oder so) , weil hier meist der Takt höher ist und durch die custom Kühler viel Abwärme leise abtransportiert werden kann.
Bei MGPU Karten ist meist der takt recht niedrig damit weniger Hitze entsteht. Das kann dann für manche leute trotzdem immer noch nervig werden , weil 2 Chips auf einer Karte gekühlt werden muss das ist schon sehr viel für die Kühlkörper. Erog auch laut manchmal

So kenne ich das 
und der Rest wurde ja schon erwähnt.

MfG Heretic


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Weniger Mikroruckler und weniger Stromverbrauch.


 
Weniger Mikroruckler, weil Nvidia im SLI generell etwas besser skaliert und die 690 hat noch einen Ausgleichschip, wenn man das so nennen darf 



Legacyy schrieb:


> ist aber mit über 900€ richtig teuer. Die 7990 ist auch zu teuer.


 
=> beide überteuert  Es gibt aber leider kein Weg daran vorbei, wenn du unbedingt auf 3 Monis spielen willst...


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wenn du das net jeden Tag machst reicht sicher auch der i5 aus. Ist das Professienell, oder "nur" hobbymäßig?
> 
> Wie alt sind denn die Erfahrungen? AMD wäre bei Multi Monitor halt die bessere Lösung.


 
Ist nur hobbymäßig 
Die Erfahrungen sind schon ein paar Jahre her, aber ich hatte halt von Anfang an Probleme damit, und die Firma hat sich total dämlich angestellt, sodass ich die mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr erst nehme ...




ct5010 schrieb:


> Weniger Mikroruckler, weil Nvidia im SLI generell etwas besser skaliert und die 690 hat noch einen Ausgleichschip, wenn man das so nennen darf
> 
> 
> 
> => beide überteuert  Es gibt aber leider kein Weg daran vorbei, wenn du unbedingt auf 3 Monis spielen willst...



Zu starke Mikroruckler würden mich schon etwas nerven  Hatte zwar an SLI gedacht, da soweit ich weiß das noch geht, aber über Crossfire habe ichbisher (fast) nur schlechtes gehört. 
Kann man das so stehen lassen, oder liege ich dami falsch?


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Crossfire skaliert halt nicht so gut wie SLI und mit SLI hat man generell weniger Mikroruckler, bei der GTX 690 ganz wenige, da ist halt der besagte Ausgleichschip


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2012)

AMD hat sich mittlerweile um einiges verbessert 
Da brauch mal sich keine Sorgen über Probleme, oder sonstiges zu machen.

Hast du denn schon mal ein SLI System gehabt und Microruckler gesehen? Das empfindet jeder anders, der eine merkt es gar nicht, andere stört es extrem.
Ob SLI oder CF ist kein großer Unterscheid, nur Nvidia hat die Microruckler momentan besser im Griff.


----------



## Heretic (17. Oktober 2012)

Ach es gibt auch genug leute die mit Crossfire zufrieden sind.

Heutzutage ist das immer sone sache da stellung zu beziehen. Beide Hersteller haben mit den Problemen zu kampfen. Und es kommt stark auf den Pc die Zusammenstellung und das eigene Empfinden an. Manche sehen Microruckler garnicht mal.


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> AMD hat sich mittlerweile um einiges verbessert
> Da brauch mal sich keine Sorgen über Probleme, oder sonstiges zu machen.
> 
> Hast du denn schon mal ein SLI System gehabt und Microruckler gesehen? Das empfindet jeder anders, der eine merkt es gar nicht, andere stört es extrem.
> Ob SLI oder CF ist kein großer Unterscheid, nur Nvidia hat die Microruckler momentan besser im Griff.


 
Nein. Bisher hatte ich immer nur Single GPUs. Gegen kleine Ruckler habe ich auch nichts  , aber falls es zu stark wird würde es mich nerven.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> AMD hat sich mittlerweile um einiges verbessert
> Da brauch mal sich keine Sorgen über Probleme, oder sonstiges zu machen.
> 
> Hast du denn schon mal ein SLI System gehabt und Microruckler gesehen? Das empfindet jeder anders, der eine merkt es gar nicht, andere stört es extrem.
> Ob SLI oder CF ist kein großer Unterscheid, nur Nvidia hat die Microruckler momentan besser im Griff.


 
Genau, Nvidia hat Mikroruckler besser im Griff. Und bei der 690 gibts ja den Ausgleichschip


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

Zu sehen hier: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Ich hatte mal 2 AMD-Karten (ok, es waren HD5850's ), da haben mich die µRuckler schon sehr gestört. Bei der GTX 690 kann ich keine wahrnehmen


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Zu sehen hier: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
> 
> Ich hatte mal 2 AMD-Karten (ok, es waren HD5850's ), da haben mich die µRuckler schon sehr gestört. Bei der GTX 690 kann ich keine wahrnehmen


 
Bist ja auch wieder etwas älter geworden, vlt. machen Deine Augen nicht mehr so mit .


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schonmal Erfahrungen mit dem BitFenix Shinobo XL gemacht?


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bist ja auch wieder etwas älter geworden, vlt. machen Deine Augen nicht mehr so mit .



Gut möglich, aber ich habe ja jetzt ein Brille, mit der funzt wieder alles : http://www.ptakoviny.biz/obrv/SF29988x-11.jpg



codevoid schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schonmal Erfahrungen mit dem BitFenix Shinobo XL gemacht?



Threshold hatte das Gehäuse mal kurz, wenn ich nicht irre. Er hat es aber wieder zurückgegeben, war ihm zu klapprig.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

Wie wäre das Fractal Design Arc : Arc Midi Tower - Fractal Design .

Platz und Luft ohne Ende, auf Wunsch auch mit Fenster . Window Side Panel Arc Midi - Fractal Design

Oder der ultimative Panzer . Define XL : Define XL USB 3.0 Black Pearl - Fractal Design


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Threshold hatte das Gehäuse mal kurz, wenn ich nicht irre. Er hat es aber wieder zurückgegeben, war ihm zu klapprig.


 
Genau. Die Verarbeitung war nicht gerade auf Premium Niveau.


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann lass ich von dem mal besser die Finger 




Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wie wäre das Fractal Design Arc : Arc Midi Tower - Fractal Design .
> 
> Platz und Luft ohne Ende, auf Wunsch auch mit Fenster . Window Side Panel Arc Midi - Fractal Design
> 
> Oder der ultimative Panzer . Define XL : Define XL USB 3.0 Black Pearl - Fractal Design



Der wäre mir etwas zu klein. Und der Define XL ist mir doch etwas zu schlicht, da er ja wirklich gar keine Kanten hat 
Kennt vielleicht nich jemand ein schönes bzw. gutes Gehäuse? ich würde ungern mehr als 150-160€ bezahlen und es sollte schon ein Big Tower sein


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

Ein Bigtower ist imo nur notwendig für eine interne Wasserkühlung oder mehrere Grafikkarten oder so. Ein Midi reicht völlig aus


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Der wäre mir etwas zu klein. Und der Define XL ist mir doch etwas zu schlicht, da er ja wirklich gar keine Kanten hat


 
Doch, 12 

Wenn es nicht zu schlicht, aber nicht zu "übertrieben" sein soll, kann ich dir das Corsair Carbide 300R empfehlen. Habe es selbst und bin sehr zufrieden. Hier ein Review von mir: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/239990-review-corsair-carbide-300r.html


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ein Bigtower ist imo nur notwendig für eine interne Wasserkühlung oder mehrere Grafikkarten oder so. Ein Midi reicht völlig aus


 
Ich weiß, aber die sind soschön groß 
Ist einfach nur, weil sie mir gefallen 




ct5010 schrieb:


> Doch, 12
> 
> Wenn es nicht zu schlicht, aber nicht zu "übertrieben" sein soll, kann ich dir das Corsair Carbide 300R empfehlen. Habe es selbst und bin sehr zufrieden. Hier ein Review von mir: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/239990-review-corsair-carbide-300r.html


 
Was mich an dem Gehäuse stört sind die beiden Lüfter an der Seite. Ich hätte vielleicht erwähnen sllen, dass mein PC bei mir auf dem Schrebtisch steht, und ich dem also fast immer auf die Seite gucke


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

Bitte schön : Produktvergleich


----------



## Heretic (17. Oktober 2012)

Aus meiner Position heraus kann ich noch den CM Storm Trooper Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen ... Der ist auch schön groß aund trotzdem Mobile 

PS: Plexiglas seitenteil gibt es auch dafür ...

MfG Heretic

edit: ui gerade selbst noch was gelernt : http://geizhals.de/799418


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

Naja, halt Plastikbomber .

Noch ein großer Midi-Tower : Corsair Obsidian Series 650D Gehäuse im Test | Review | Technic3D


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das 650D ist top


----------



## Heretic (17. Oktober 2012)

Ahh wie herrlich es immer mitanzusehen ist wie über unsere Globale Plastik Politik hergelästert wird.

- Gesendet von meinem mit "minderwertigem Plastik" ausgestattetem Galaxy S3 wofür ich doch tatsächlich 500 euro geblecht habe....


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

Gibt ja auch sehr schöne und gute Plastikbomber : NZXT Switch 810 . Was wären wir ohne Tupperware .


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2012)

@ Softy 

sieht wirklich chic aus .

B2T: vielleicht geht das noch http://geizhals.de/710805.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich werf mal das Elysium ein :Produktvergleich Xigmatek Elysium schwarz (CCC-HSAODS-U03), Xigmatek Elysium schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CCC-HSAODS-U01), Xigmatek Elysium schwarz/silber (CCC-HSAODS-U04), Xigmatek Elysium schwarz/silber mit Sichtfenster (CCC-HSAODS-U02) | Geizhals Deu


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja kein Big-Tower mehr 

Ist mehr ein Big-Big Tower


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

Das sind Sozialwohnungen.


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

Es wird die Zeit kommen, in der man für Big-Tower Wohnberechtigungsscheine braucht^^


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Trotzdem finde ich den Elysium ganz gut 
Aber nicht wegen der Größe 

Wisst ihr vielleicht wie der hier ist:
Nox Hummer USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch finde ich das NZXT Switch 810 ziemlich gut, aber ist es wirklich komplett aus Kunststoff? 
Ich meine fühlt sich das irgendwie billig an, falls es so ist? 

Ausserdem wollte ich eine Lüftersteuerung montieren. Kann man ruhig an jeden Lüfter einen machen, auch falls man unter Umständen eine zweite Lüftersteuerun montieren müsste, oder ist das sinnfrei?


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Nein das ist nicht komplett aus Kunststoff^^ die Front- und Dachverkleidung ist auch Plastik, darunter ist aber ein Metallgerüst 


Das NZXT hat eine Lüftersteuerung für 4 Lüfter, die reicht


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

PC-Experience Reviews : | NZXT Switch 810 Big Tower im Test 

Ist schon ein Hammerteil .


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte mir so eine mit Display von NZXT holen, ich weiß das ist total unnötig,
aber ich finde so unnötige Spielsachen einfach klasse


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir so eine mit Display von NZXT holen, ich weiß das ist total unnötig,
> aber ich finde so unnötige Spielsachen einfach klasse


 
BitFenix Recon, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-RCN-KS-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du was extravagantes willst : NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab ich schon mal live gesehen, kommt fett auf einem Schreibtisch


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte mir diese rausgepickt:
NZXT Sentry LX Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich sogar daran gedacht habe mir mehr Lüfter zu montiere, um die:
NZXT Sentry 2 Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
noch darunter zu montieren


----------



## BeatBlaster (17. Oktober 2012)

Total Sinnlos.

Ich habe selber 6 Gehäuselüfter, und mit nur 4 bin ich grad mal 1 oder 2 Grad wärmer..


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

@ Softy

Die LXE war auch mal in meiner Auswahl. Braucht kein Mensch, aber hau raus, die Kohle .

@ TE

Nen kleinen Touchscreen ins Gehäuse einbauen, geht auch. Mir persönlich wäre das


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch völlig sinnfrei. 2 x 5,25" Slots für ne Steuerung, die keiner braucht .

Mehr Balken geht nicht .


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Softy
> 
> Die LXE war auch mal in meiner Auswahl. Braucht kein Mensch, aber hau raus, die Kohle .
> 
> ...


 
Ich stell mir nur vor, das es kanz nett aussehen könnte


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du was extravagantes willst : NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Hab ich schon mal live gesehen, kommt fett auf einem Schreibtisch


 
das würde voll gut auf meinen Schreibtisch passen


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

Klar sieht das gut aus. Ist trotzdem sinnfrei. War bis jetzt bei der eingebauten Version.

Okay, ich komme ins schleudern. Das externe Teil ja . Nur nicht 2 x 5,25" Slots verballern.

Ein aufgeräumter Schreibtisch/Arbeitsplatz + die externe Touchscreensteuerung vom LXE. Unnötig, sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## codevoid (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist schon sinnlos, aber sonst sinddie ja leer, ich würde da einen Brenner rein hauen, und mir dann die Blenden angucken müssen 
Und ich glaube so ene hübsche Steuerung würde da besser aussehn


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Klar sieht das gut aus. Ist trotzdem sinnfrei. War bis jetzt bei der eingebauten Version.
> 
> Okay, ich komme ins schleudern. Das externe Teil ja . Nur nicht 2 x 5,25" Slots verballern.
> 
> Ein aufgeräumter Schreibtisch/Arbeitsplatz + die externe Touchscreensteuerung vom LXE. Unnötig, sieht aber gut aus.


 

@ T.E. die Lüftersteuerung vom NZXT reicht vollkommen, mehr wäre einfach nur Geldverschwendung 



Softy hat zu mir gemeint, dass er nicht sein Geld an der GTX 790 verschwenden will, sondern uns allen zu Weihnachten Die Sentry LXE schenken will,
eine viel bessere Investition


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

Gibt auch schicke Steuerungen, die nur einen 5,25" Slot benötigen. 2 Slots sind echt übertrieben. Die externe macht was her. Nun denn , lasst uns Geld verbrennen .


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt auch schicke Steuerungen, die nur einen 5,25" Slot benötigen. 2 Slots sind echt übertrieben. Die externe macht was her. Nun denn , lasst uns Geld verbrennen .



Kaze Master Black ist ne gute


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand mit dem Netzteil weiterhelfen?


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

be quiet! Straight Power E9 600W oder be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Okay, danke 
Ich wollte die Sachen jetzt bestellen, und wollte nur nochmal nachfragen, ob eine 690 wirklich besser ist für das was ich brauche als 2 670er oder 2 680er?


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

Die 690 hat auf jeden Fall weniger Mikroruckler als beide, die 680er haben mehr Leistung aber auch mehr Mikroruckler, außerdem verschwenden sie wertvolle Slots


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Die Slots macen nichts  
Aber wenn eine 690 z.b. genau so viel Leistung  wie zwei 670er haben, würds sich ja lohnen, weil es schon sehr viel billiger werden würde


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

Dafür hast du mehr Abwärme, mehr Stromverbrauch und mehr Mikroruckler...


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Abwärme und Stromverbrauch sind egal.
Die Mikroruckler nicht ...
Wie extrem würden die steigen?


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

Schon merklich. Und mit der 2x 670 Kombi hättest du auch weniger Leistung.


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2012)

kann ich nur zustimmen, hier noch ein Test: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 SLI Review | techPowerUp


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann wird es wohl die 690 
Wisst ihr vielleicht einen Monitor, der gut dafür geeignt ist? Also um 3 von denen zu betreiben?
Ich habe an einen 27" Monitor gedacht, der maximal so um die 330€ kosten sollte.
Ich bin aber nicht böse, wenn er billiger ist 
Und ist 27" dafür überhaupt geeignet?


----------



## BeatBlaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Verstehe ich richtig, 3 mal 27 Zoll Bildschirme?

Wie weit sitzt du den von denen weg?

Ob das gesund sein kann


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich denk etwa einen Meter.
Die würden am Ende meines Schreibtisches stehen, und meine Maus bzw. Tastatur an der vorderen Kante, und ich spiele fast immer mit halb- bis vollausgestreckten Armen.


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Okay, dann wird es wohl die 690
> Wisst ihr vielleicht einen Monitor, der gut dafür geeignt ist? Also um 3 von denen zu betreiben?
> Ich habe an einen 27" Monitor gedacht, der maximal so um die 330€ kosten sollte.
> Ich bin aber nicht böse, wenn er billiger ist
> Und ist 27" dafür überhaupt geeignet?


 Meinst du 3x690 oder 3x den Bildschirm  

Bei den Monitoren hab ich zwar net soo Ahnung, würde aber den hier vorschlagen:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27"

oder ne Nummer kleiner: 
LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23"


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Meinst du 3x690 oder 3x den Bildschirm
> 
> Bei den Monitoren hab ich zwar net soo Ahnung, würde aber den hier vorschlagen:
> LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27"



Sieht auf jede Fall ziemlich gut aus, vorallem da er so gut wie keinen Rahmen an den Seiten hat. Jedoch schrecken mich die 5ms Reaktionszeit ziemlich ab ...
Und ich meine die Bildschirmen  Eine 690, 3 Bildschirme


----------



## Legacyy (18. Oktober 2012)

Bei 3 Monitoren würde ich eher etwas kleinere Monitore in 23" oder 24" nehmen. Die haben die bessere Pixeldichte und daher auch ein besseres Bild


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Bei 3 Monitoren würde ich eher etwas kleinere Monitore in 23" oder 24" nehmen. Die haben die bessere Pixeldichte und daher auch ein besseres Bild


 
Das mit den Pixeln ist mir klar, jedoch habe ich gerne große Bildschirme.
Okay, ich hatte noch nie 3 davon, aber ich mach mich da mal schlau, wie das mit 27" wirkt 
Falls ihr möchtet könnt ihr mir auch gerne welche mit 24" empfehlen


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2012)

27 Zoll sind kein Problem aber ich würde IPS Panel nehmen.


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> 27 Zoll sind kein Problem aber ich würde IPS Panel nehmen.


 
Wenn du mir erklärst was das ist, kann ich vielleicht mitreden


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Wenn du mir erklärst was das ist, kann ich vielleicht mitreden


 
Es geht um die Bildtechnologie. TN ist günstig und schnell. IPS ist bessere aber teurer und langsamer.
Da du aber auf 3 Monitoren spielen willst und nicht alle 3 direkt vor dir sind ist IPS besser weil die nicht so abhängig vom Blickwinkel sind wie die TN Panel.


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um die Bildtechnologie. TN ist günstig und schnell. IPS ist bessere aber teurer und langsamer.
> Da du aber auf 3 Monitoren spielen willst und nicht alle 3 direkt vor dir sind ist IPS besser weil die nicht so abhängig vom Blickwinkel sind wie die TN Panel.


 
Okay, ich glaub ich habs gerafft 
Aber sicher, dass man damit noch gut spielen kann?
Ich meine 5ms sind immerhin 5ms.
Falls es dennoch so ist scheint mir der Vorschlag von Legacyy doch ziemlich gut zu sein 
Ist dem so, oder würdest du/ihr mir noch einen, eventuell auch besser geegneten empfelen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2012)

Die ganzen Zeitangaben in Millisekunden auf den Monitoren kannst du sowieso vergessen. Das sind Werte die praxisfern ermittelt werden.
Wenn du dir einen aktuellen IPS Monitor kaufst solltest du keine Probleme haben.

Mein Tipp ist der Dell:
Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist aber noch nicht lieferbar. Kann noch bis Anfang November dauern aber den würde ich mir besorgen.


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Was kann er denn im Vergleich zu anderen?
Ich habe leider so gut wie keine Ahnunng von Monitoren, und ih möchte auch nicht 960€ insgesamt auf Verdacht ausgeben


----------



## BeatBlaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Samsung SyncMaster MD230x3

Von denen weis ich das sie gut sind, da sie ein bekannter von mir hat. Aber ist halt ein wenig teuer.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Samsung SyncMaster MD230x3
> 
> Von denen weis ich das sie gut sind, da sie ein bekannter von mir hat. Aber ist halt ein wenig teuer.


 ein wenig?
Du kannst sie ja wenn dir nicht zusagt innerhalb von 14 tagen zurückschicken


----------



## BeatBlaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Haha, dafür ist der Rand mega dünn, und die Bildquallität ist sehr gut.

Des weiteren sieht es deutlich schicker aus, als 3 Standbeine auf dem Tisch zu haben^^

Aber wie gesagt, wer das Geld für ne gtx 690 hat sollte nicht bei dem Monitor sparen.


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

Die Monitore kosten einzeln ~390€! 
Da würde ich persönlich auf den einzelnen Standfuss verzichten, bzw. einen guten Arm für den Preis nachkaufen, bei dem ich die Anordnung frei wählen kann...


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Samsung SyncMaster MD230x3
> 
> Von denen weis ich das sie gut sind, da sie ein bekannter von mir hat. Aber ist halt ein wenig teuer.



Das ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer 
Budget wäre maximal für die 3, wirklich maximal bei 1000€.
am liebsten sogar noch eine ecke billiger 




POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ein wenig?
> Du kannst sie ja wenn dir nicht zusagt innerhalb von 14 tagen zurückschicken


 
Schon, aber ich würde gerne auf so ein hin und her verzichten, ausserdem fallen einem Kleinigkeiten ja eh oft erst nach ein paar Wochen auf.
Geht mir zum mindest so


----------



## BeatBlaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Naja, es ist hier halt viel komfortabler alles mit 1 Bedienpannel zu regeln, anstadt bei einstellungen an allen 3 rummzumachen.

Und 390 mal 3 sind au 1170. Also ich finde den preis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Ob alle 3 einzeln, oder auf diesem einzelnen "Standfuß" ist mir nicht so wichtig, da es mir so ode so zu teuer ist 
1000€ sind mir eingendlich schon zu viel


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

Hätte ich das Geld, würde ich mir eher 2 gute Monitore für 1000€ kaufen, als so billig Teile


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Dann hat man aber beim zocken den Rahmen immer in der Mitte.
Ausserdem finde ich, dass Monitore für über 300€ keine Billigteile sind.


----------



## BeatBlaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Caseking.de » Monitore » bis 63,5cm (25 Zoll) » Samsung SyncMaster S23A750D, 58,42 cm (23 Zoll) - DP, HDMI, VGA

Drei davon und du bist bei 1050 Euro. Billiger mit einem so dünnen rahmen finde ich keine.


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Dann hat man aber beim zocken den Rahmen immer in der Mitte.


Ich rede ja auch nicht vom Zocken, dafür würde eine GTX690 auch nicht in hinreichender Form reichen! Zumindest nicht bei meinen Ansprüchen...

Persönlich würde ich auch nicht zu einem Monitor mit TN-Panel greifen! Thres hat bereits erklärt wieso!


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Seit wann muss man 400-500€ für einen gescheiten Monitor hinlegen? 
Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, in denen ich mit 200-250€ den besten in meinen Freundespreis hatte ...
Lag das an der Zeit, oder an meinem Freundeskreis?


----------



## target2804 (18. Oktober 2012)

An nichts von beidem.
Es kommt immer drauf an, wozu du den Monitor brauchst. 3D ist teuer, 120Hz ist teuer.
Generell bekommst du einen guten FullHD LED Monitor für 160€ in 23 oder 24 Zoll. ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BeatBlaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Mein 24 Zöller kostet nur 150 Euro. Aber der Rand wird dich beim Spielen nunmal sehr stören!

Der Rand sollte eigendlich unter (maximal) 1 cm sein.


----------



## target2804 (18. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> Mein 24 Zöller kostet nur 150 Euro. Aber der Rand wird dich beim Spielen nunmal sehr stören!
> 
> Der Rand sollte eigendlich unter (maximal) 1 cm sein.


 
für triple monitoring?


----------



## BeatBlaster (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Ist doch blöd wenn du dan jeweils 3 oder mehr cm rahmen hast.


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das vesteh ich 
Wie siehts denn dann mit dem vorgeschlagenem LG, bzw Dell aus?
Die sind ja noch bezahlbar


----------



## target2804 (18. Oktober 2012)

LG hat auch mehr rand als sie sagen^^ der LG IPS ist gut, der Asus eignet sich mMn nach aber besser zum zocken.


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> LG hat auch mehr rand als sie sagen^^ der LG IPS ist gut, der Asus eignet sich mMn nach aber besser zum zocken.


 
Meinst du den "normalen" ohne das IPS Panel, falls man es so formuliert?

EDIT://
Oh, ich glaube du meintest den, den du schon vorher gepostet hast 
Der wäre mir mit 24" wiederum etwas zu klein 
Kann sein, dass ich zu hohe Ansprüche habe, aber falls es einen guten, bzw. einen den man gut nehmen kann für um die 320 gibt, wäre es schon optimal 
Falls nicht, belehrt mich


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

Wie die Anderen schon schrieben, kommt es immer auf den Anwendungsbereich an, Monitoren für farbkritische Anwendungen kosten noch ein bisschen mehr

Zum Spielen auf 3Monitoren würde ich dir aufgrund der Blickwinkel (wie schon mehrfach erwähnt) zu einem IPS Panel raten, die schnellen IPS Panel sind aber noch sehr rar gesäht, der von Thres gepostete Monitor soll eben so einer sein! 
Der Dell U2713HM ist/wäre dir zu teuer  und die meisten anderen bieten kein spieletaugliches Panel.


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Wie die Anderen schon schrieben, kommt es immer auf den Anwendungsbereich an, Monitoren für farbkritische Anwendungen kosten noch ein bisschen mehr
> 
> Zum Spielen auf 3Monitoren würde ich dir aufgrund der Blickwinkel (wie schon mehrfach erwähnt) zu einem IPS Panel raten, die schnellen IPS Panel sind aber noch sehr rar gesäht, der von Thres gepostete Monitor soll eben so einer sein!
> Der Dell U2713HM ist/wäre dir zu teuer  und die meisten anderen bieten kein spieletaugliches Panel.


 
Ja, der ist mit seinen 500€ schon etwas übermeinem Limit.
Die Frage die sich mir nur stellt ist, ob es da nicht einen Kompromiss gibt,
bzw. ob man die anderen im Prinzip wirklich vergessen kann. Wenn diesso ist, ist das Projekt Multimonitoring für mich leider gestorben


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

Ein Kompromiss wären entweder (mit Pech verfälschte Farben, mit Glück nur schlechteren Kontrast) also ein TN-Panel oder eben ein IPS Monitor mit breiterem Rand:
Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zu beiden Monitoren kann ich aber nichts sagen...


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Ein Kompromiss wären entweder (mit Pech verfälschte Farben, mit Glück nur schlechteren Kontrast) also ein TN-Panel oder eben ein IPS Monitor mit breiterem Rand:
> Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Zu beiden Monitoren kann ich aber nichts sagen...


 
Hm, das hört sich nicht gut an.
Allerdings sind 330€ mein absolutes Limit.
Ich bitte jetzt mal um einer realistische Einschätzung, finde ich dafür was, oder eher nicht?


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

Also *ich persönlich* sehe den Dell als unterste Schmerzgrenze an auch wenn er gut sein soll! 
Ich würde mir für 300€ lieber einen guten 23 oder 24"er, als einen schlechten 27"er holen. Für mich zählen hier auch solche Sachen wie hohe Pixeldichte (1920x1080 sind bei 27" imho zu wenig) und Funktionen wie Pivot, natürlich zusätzlich zu Werten wie Kontrast, Farbraumabdeckung und co. ... 

Ich bin aber auch kein Maßstab für dich, deshalb kannst und solltest du auch ruhig mal Monitore Probe schauen gehen! 
Vielleicht erkennst du gar keinen Unterschied, bzw. gibt es auch durchaus Monitore mit TN-Panel, die nicht so stark blickwinkelabhängig sind...


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Also *ich persönlich* sehe den Dell als unterste Schmerzgrenze an auch wenn er gut sein soll!
> Ich würde mir für 300€ lieber einen guten 23 oder 24"er, als einen schlechten 27"er holen. Für mich zählen hier auch solche Sachen wie hohe Pixeldichte (1920x1080 sind bei 27" imho zu wenig) und Funktionen wie Pivot, natürlich zusätzlich zu Werten wie Kontrast, Farbraumabdeckung und co. ...
> 
> Ich bin aber auch kein Maßstab für dich, deshalb kannst und solltest du auch ruhig mal Monitore Probe schauen gehen!
> Vielleicht erkennst du gar keinen Unterschied, bzw. gibt es auch durchaus Monitore mit TN-Panel, die nicht so stark blickwinkelabhängig sind...



Fragt sich nur wo.
Wir haben bei uns in der Stadt einen Saturn, mit ca. 30 verschiedenen Monitoren.
Ausserdem bringt es ja relativ wenig, wenn ich darauf dann nur ein paar Blumen sehe, was dort so ist...
Hatte hier vielleicht schonmal jemand das gleiche Problem? Falls ja, was war dann hinterher das Ergebnis?


----------



## BeatBlaster (18. Oktober 2012)

3x
LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L | ARLT Computer

Unter 600 Euro.

Hat 5 ms reaktionszeit. Dazu müssen andere was sagen, also ich habe den unterschied zwischen meinem alten und jetzigen nie gemerkt 2 zu 5 ms.


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> 3x
> LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L | ARLT Computer
> 
> Unter 600 Euro.
> ...


 
Das ist das Problem, habe dazu im Internet auch noch nichts zu gefunden.
Jedoch könnte man, falls man sich für diesen entscheidet doch auch ruhigen gewissens di 27" Variante wählen, oder?


----------



## BeatBlaster (18. Oktober 2012)

27" (68,58cm) LG Electronics IPS277L-BN LED FullHD - Hardware,

Klar kann man. Nur ob das net oversized ist für 1 meter abstandt


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

FunnPlay schrieb:


> 27" (68,58cm) LG Electronics IPS277L-BN LED FullHD - Hardware,
> 
> Klar kann man. Nur ob das net oversized ist für 1 meter abstandt


 

war geschätzt, ich mess das morgen mal aus 
Ich hatte nur leide noch nie 3, und weiß deswegen nicht wie das wirkt 
Ich habe nur schon oft gelesen, dass den einen 27" zu groß ist, und den anderen 24" zu klein ...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. Oktober 2012)

27" ist schon genial. Wenn du einml einen hattest, willst du nie mehr was kleineres. Wobei ich finde, dass Full HD fast zu wenig ist für 27"...


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2012)

Kauf dir doch einfach drei 50 Zoll Fernseher und dann spielst du.


----------



## codevoid (18. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch einfach drei 50 Zoll Fernseher und dann spielst du.


 
Aber die sind ja noch teurer


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Aber die sind ja noch teurer


 
Dafür bist du dann auch mitten drin statt nur dabei.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür bist du dann auch mitten drin statt nur dabei.


 
Okay, dann muss ich nochmal bezüglich eines neuen Schreibtsches beraten werden


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Geh am besten zu IKEA.


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Geh am besten zu IKEA.


 
Idioten kaufen einfach alles


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, bekomme ich für etwa 330€ einen vernünftigen 27", oder soll ich doch auf 24" zurückgreifen (ich hoffe die sind etwas billiger  ) ?


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

24" sind etwas günstiger aber mit schmalem Rand und IPS sind sie auch nicht so viel günstiger^^


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Solange man sie irgendwie ins Budget gequetscht bekommt 
Habe nochmal 3 gefunden, wie sind die so?

Philips Gioco 278C4QHSN, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AOC d2757Ph, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Slim Line S275HLbmii, 27" (UM.HS5EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

Würde nicht das Acer nehmen, der Stand ist seitlich positioniert, sodass der Bildschirm nach links neigt  Ich kenne mich nicht aus aber die beiden anderen sehen gut aus.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube ich bestelle mir einfach mal einen, vielleicht auch den von LG, und zur Not geb ich ihn zurück,
Es sei denn, ihr habt noch einen Super Tipp


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235V, 23" aber nur 23"


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Als guter 24"er zum Beispiel der http://geizhals.de/665211


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Als guter 24"er zum Beispiel der Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ist aber nicht 1920x1080 sondern 1920x1200


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> LG Electronics Flatron IPS235V, 23" aber nur 23"


 
Weil der andere nicht gut ist, oder weil es sonst zu groß wird? 




soth schrieb:


> Als guter 24"er zum Beispiel der Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ich habe Bedenken wegen dem 16:10, oder ist das vielleicht sogar besser wegen den 3 Monitoren?


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Weil der andere nicht gut ist, oder weil es sonst zu groß wirdß


 
Weil es sonst relativ groß wird und auch sehr teuer  Sonst den eben genannten Philips 27": Philips Gioco 278C4QHSN


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Sonst den eben genannten Philips 27": Philips Gioco 278C4QHSN


 
Gibt es zu dem überhaupt schon einen Test? Oder wieso empfiehlst Du den?


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Gibt es zu dem überhaupt schon einen Test? Oder wieso empfiehlst Du den?


 
Weil der TE ihn sich auf der letzten Seite ausgesucht hat.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Gibt es zu dem überhaupt schon einen Test? Oder wieso empfiehlst Du den?


 
Ich habe zu fast noch keinem einen guten Test gesehen ...
Ich bin hier langsam am verzweifeln 




ct5010 schrieb:


> Weil der TE ihn sich auf der letzten Seite ausgesucht hat.



Er ist bezahlbar und groß


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht 1920x1080 sondern 1920x1200


Na und? Höhere Pixeldichte, mehr Bildfläche. Ich sehe keine Nachteile, mal abgesehen von weniger fps.



codevoid schrieb:


> Ich habe Bedenken wegen dem 16:10, oder ist das vielleicht sogar besser wegen den 3 Monitoren?


Der einzige Nachteil der sich daraus ergibt sind niedrigere Frameraten beim Spielen, da mehr Pixel berechnet werden müssen. Ansonsten hat das 16:10 Format keine Nachteile bei Triple Monitor Betrieb.



codevoid schrieb:


> Ich habe zu fast noch keinem einen guten Test gesehen ...
> Ich bin hier langsam am verzweifeln


Testberichte 
Bitteschön: 
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2412M
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS234V-PN
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN
...



codevoid schrieb:


> Er ist bezahlbar und groß


Wenn du nach dem Kriterium deinen Monitor aussuchst, reicht auch der billigste 27"er aus...


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Nachteile, mal abgesehen von weniger fps.


 
Ist ein Nachteil, so wie die Streifen bei Filmen


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Was für Streifen bei Filmen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Er meint, dass die Filme 16/9 sind und man dann Streifen hat.


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Er meint, dass die Filme 16/9 sind und man dann Streifen hat.


 
Richtig, FullHD hat ja 1920x1080 und deins ist 16:10 stat 16:9 FullHD und somit entstehen Streifen


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt aber kaum noch Filme die 16:9 sind und die Balken hast du dann auch bei einem 16:9 Monitor...


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Es gibt aber kaum noch Filme die 16:9 sind und die Balken hast du dann auch bei einem 16:9 Monitor...


 
Youtube in 1080p...


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Richtig, FullHD hat ja 1920x1080 und deins ist 16:10 stat 16:9 FullHD und somit entstehen Streifen


 Die Streifen nimmt man aber beim Filme gucken net wahr. Hab selbst nen 16:10 und bemerkt die dann gar net.
Die richtigen Filme haben eh ein Seitenverhältnix von 2,35:1 (21:9), also ca. 1920x820. Schwarze Streifen gibts da auch bei 16:9 

Youtube ist noch mal was anderes als Filme


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die Streifen nimmt man aber beim Filme gucken net wahr.
> 
> Youtube ist noch mal was anderes als Filme


 
Ja Youtube ist was anderes und wenn man keinen Moni mit hellen Lichthöfen an den Ecken und Kanten hat sind die Streifen noch vertretbar


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Youtube ist noch mal was anderes als Filme


Richtig... außerdem bekommt man von dem ganzen Banding bei youtube Augenkrebs


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Die Streifen sind mir egal 
Was mir nicht egal ist sind die FPS...
Um wieviel würden diese fallen?
Ich habe übrigens "brechnet", dass der €/Frame bei 2 670ern bei fast genau 20€ liegt, wo gegen es bei der 690 etwas über 21€ wären.
Mit einer realistischen Einschätzung, was ist dennoch besser? Vorallem könnte man ja theoretisch die 670 noch übertakten,
wobei die 680 mit der Temperatur Probleme bekommen dürfte. Ausserdem könnte man noch eine dritte montieren...

Zurück zum Monitor:
Stimmt es, dass Dell durchweg gute IPS Monitore herstellt? Falls ja, we wäre dieser (der auch schonmal vorgeschlagen wurde):
Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wobei er mit 320€ im Vergleich ja schon fast "billig" ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Bei Sockel 1155 ist Triple-SLI eindeutig nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Bei Sockel 1155 ist Triple-SLI eindeutig nicht empfehlenswert.


 
Und mir Sockel 2011, wirds doch etwas teuer


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Also maximal 2 GPUs bei LGA1155.

Würde die 690 nehmen.
Hat weniger Mikroruckler.


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Und sie verbraucht weniger Strom -> weniger Abwärme

Zum Dell kann ich ohne Testbericht leider nicht wirklich etwas sagen


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Und sie verbraucht weniger Strom -> weniger Abwärme
> 
> Zum Dell kann ich ohne Testbericht leider nicht wirklich etwas sagen


 
Hat Dell denn mt sowas schonmal ins Klo gegriffen?
Bzw. kann es für da Geld überhaupt was sein?
was den 24" von Dell in 16:10 angeht, wie stark würden die FPS fallen?


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

So richtig ins Klo gegriffen hat Dell noch nicht, wobei der Dell S2330MX und der Dell U2410 keine Glanzleistungen waren (letztere hatte Startschwierigkeiten, ob die behoben wurden weiß ich nicht).

Das IPS-Monitore in letzter Zeit immer beliebter werden führt natürlich dazu, dass die entsprechenden Panel billiger werden. 
Deshalb kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der Dell auch für den Preis gut werden kann!

Wie stark die Frames fallen werden weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

16:9 = 1920x1080 = 2,07 Mio. Pixel

16:10 =  1920x1200 = 2,3 Mio Pixel

Die Grafikkarte muss also ~10% mehr leisten, daher werden die fps um etwa 10 % sinken.


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Bloß skalieren Grafikkarten je nach Auflösung unterschiedlich
Hat Computerbase nicht früher sogar in 1920*1200Pixeln getestet


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist ja nur eine grobe Überschlagsrechnung  Computerbase hat früher in 1920x1200 gestestet. Aber 1920x1200 ist halt mittlerweile schon exotisch


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Würde es sich dann eventuell lohnen auf den neuen Dell zu warten, oder soll ich mir den mit 16:10 holen,
oder soll ich mir den jetzt einen holen, und in 2 wochen einen von den neuen, und dann den schlechteren wieder zurück schicken?
Bzw. wie stark würde das ins Gewicht fallen mir den Frames? Ich will mir ja keine Laggs einhandeln


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Zu Laggs kommt es dadurch nicht, die handelst du dir ja auch nicht durch zu wenig fps ein, sondern durch eine miese Internetverbindung
Genauso wenig wie der Dell mit 16:10 Streifen bei Filmen hat, woran übrigens nicht der Monitor, sondern das Video Schuld ist


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Zu Laggs kommt es dadurch nicht, die handelst du dir ja auch nicht durch zu wenig fps ein, sondern durch eine miese Internetverbindung
> Genauso wenig wie der Dell mit 16:10 Streifen bei Filmen hat, woran übrigens nicht der Monitor, sondern das Video Schuld ist


 
Tut mir Leid 
Eine Störung des Bildflusses durch eine zu niedrige Anzahl an Bildern in einem gewissen Zeitintervall


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Ui, jemand der sich wissenschaftlich ausdrückt

Gehen wir mal von BF3 und einer GTX690, dann liegen wir bei 5760x1080Pixeln laut diesem Test bei 72,6fps respektiv 49,9fps mit 4xAA
Bei 5760x1200 Pixeln wären es dann geschätzt 10-11% weniger, also ~65fps respektiv ~45fps mit AA

Alle Werte gelten natürlich für den Singleplayer, also kann man noch einmal von allen fps-Werten gute 10fps abziehen...


Was du persönlich als flüssig empfindest weiß ich natürlich nicht...


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Ui, jemand der sich wissenschaftlich ausdrückt
> 
> Gehen wir mal von BF3 und einer GTX690, dann liegen wir bei 5760x1080Pixeln laut diesem Test bei 72,6fps respektiv 49,9fps mit 4xAA
> Bei 5760x1200 Pixeln wären es dann geschätzt 10-11% weniger, also ~65fps respektiv ~45fps mit AA
> ...


 
Ich bin bescheiden 
Aber 35 sollte es schon sein 
Was rätst du mir wegen des/der Monitore?

Wie ich das sehe habe ich diese Möglichkeiten:
3 mal den 24" bestellen
auf die 27" warten
einmal den 24" bestellen, warten bis der 27" rauskommt den auch bestellen, und vergleichen
3 mal den 24" bestellen, zurückschicken, 3 mal 27" bestellen und entscheiden (will ungern 6 Monitore bei mir rumstehen haben  )


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich wäre für 3 3D Beamer dann reicht aber eine GTX690 nicht mehr


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Hab kein Platz mehr an der Wand für ne Leinwand, da hängen shcon zu viele Fernseher


----------



## soth (19. Oktober 2012)

Wozu hat das Nachbarhaus Außenwände
Es gäbe auch noch Glas für 3D Projektionen, dass kostet allerdings schlappe 3000€/m² (habe ich mir sagen lassen)


Nein jetzt mal ernsthaft: Ich würde warten bis der Dell lieferbar ist und mir einfach alle Kandidaten bestellen, also den Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, den Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und vielleicht noch den Samsung MD230 (der war es glaube ich)

Achja hier noch ein Vergleich der Blickwinkelabhängigkeit:
IPS-Vertreter Dell U2412M vs. TN-Panel Vertreter BenQ RL2450HT


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Was wäre neben z.B. dem Macho ein empfehlenswerter CPU-Kühler?
Ein Pluspunkt wäre, wenn er optisch ansprechend wäre 
Falls ihr welche vorschlagt, und zufällig wisst, ob der Corsair Vengeance Ram mit Heatspreader dadrunter passt, würde es mich freuen wenn ihr es dazu schreibt.
Die Heatspreader dient für mich wiederum nur alsoptischer Aspekt, lege aber mehr wert auf den CPU-Kühler, hätte also auch kein Problem damit kleineren Ram zu verbauen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Alpenföhn K2

be quiet Dark Rock Pro 2


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2012)

Dieser sieht schön aus EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
Headspreader brauchst Du dann auch nicht, da Du sie eh nicht mehr siehst .


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde den be quiet ganz gut 

Eine Frage noch.
Ich würde gerne demnächst Sachen wie Mainboard, Ram, etc. immer behalten, und halt nur so Sachen wie Graka, Prozessor wenn nötig austauschen.
Wäre es da nicht sicherer jetzt einmal mehr zu investieren, um dann den 2011 Sockel zu haben? Oder werde ich jetzt unrealistisch?


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Ich finde den be quiet ganz gut
> 
> Eine Frage noch.
> Ich würde gerne demnächst Sachen wie Mainboard, Ram, etc. immer behalten, und halt nur so Sachen wie Graka, Prozessor wenn nötig austauschen.
> Wäre es da nicht sicherer jetzt einmal mehr zu investieren, um dann den 2011 Sockel zu haben? Oder werde ich jetzt unrealistisch?


 
Das ist mit Sockel 1155 aber nicht möglich.


----------



## Ashton (19. Oktober 2012)

be quiet hat eine Menge schöner Kühler oder EKL Matterhorn in schwarz oder blau sieht auch super aus.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sockel 1155 aber nicht möglich.


 
Habe ich dich nicht, oder du mich nicht verstanden? 
Oder reden wir nur aneinander vorbei?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Nur noch Ivy-E wird auf LGA2011 laufen.

Danach ist Schluss mit 1155.
Bis dahin hält deine jetzige CPU aber mindestens.

Also = sinnlos, da LGA 2011 = teurer


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du jetzt LGA 2011 Mit Sandy-E kaufst, lohnt sich aufrüsten auf Ivy auch nicht


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich denk nur in die Zukunft, und will nicht irgendwann Probleme mit dem Mainboard bekommen ...

EDIT://
Ich habe Mainboards,die mir vertrauenswürdigerschienen schpn für 180€ gesehen, was gerade mal 60-70€ mehrwäre als das was ich mir bei 1155 ausgesucht habe,
und einen Prozessor, der 250€ kostet. Was der kann, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich vertraue mal euch


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Nein, keine Sorge.

Die CPU hält 3 Jahre mindestens.


Es gibt noch sehr viele Leute die mit einem C2Q zocken. Ist 5 Jahre alt  


(geOCt natürlich)


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich mein ja nur, der unterschied istja nicht die Welt,
man kann ja schon für etwas über 100€ mehr den anderen Sockel nehmen, wie in meinem vorherigenBeitrag ergänzt, aber ich habe da nicht so viel Ahnung von


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Ist aber sinnlos


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

2011 is beim Hamen allgemein langsamer als 1155 und graucht mehr Saft  Das lohnt nicht, zumal 2011 mehr kostet.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ist aber sinnlos


 
sinnlos, oder unnötig?

Nein, wie gesagt ich kann dazu wenig sagen, aber wäredas nicht zukunftssicherer?
Das habe ich jetzt einfach nur mal kombiniert, da er neuer ist


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

Sockel 2011 macht für Gaming keinen Sinn, da der einzige 4 Kerner langsamer ist als der 3570k und dafür mehr Strom verbraucht und teurer ist^^

Sockel 2011 nur bei mehr als 2 GPU's oder für schwere Anwendungen (->3930k)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

Der 6Kerner ist aber beim zocken mit weniger als 3 GPU´s langsamer


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Wegen den 3 GPUs ist ja nur wegen den 40 Lanes.

Sonst wäre ja 8/8/4 bei 1155 = nicht gut


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber 3 GPU´s sind ja nicht vernünftig... Lieber eine 690


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> sinnlos, oder unnötig?
> 
> Nein, wie gesagt ich kann dazu wenig sagen, aber wäredas nicht zukunftssicherer?
> Das habe ich jetzt einfach nur mal kombiniert, da er neuer ist


 
Für Sockel 2011 kommen Ende 2013 Ivy CPUs heraus. Die Architektur ist aber immer noch die kleine.
In Sachen Gaming ändert sich aber nichts. Die Ivy 8 Kerner sind in Games nicht schneller als die Ivy 4 Kerner.
Aus Sicht eines Spielers ist es also sinnlos Sockel 2011 zu kaufen.
Schon alleine deshalb weil Intel den Sockel nicht mehr im Fokus hat. Der dümpelt vor sich hin.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich wolle mir jetzt diese Sachen bestellen:

2000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 - 84,24€
NZXT Switch 810   - 162,16€
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 2 - 65,82€
Samsung SH-118AB DVD ROM 18X48X  - 11,33€
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155  - 118,85€
580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM  - 93,41€
Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - 198,56€
128GB Samsung 830 Basic Series  - 82,46€
Asus GTX 690 - 895,14€
NZXT Multipanel SENTRY LX - 51,85€
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600  - 32,37€

Insgesamt mit Versand 1796,19€
Passt das so?

Hier nochmal der Link vom Warenkorb:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ec27323cabaa95fe4fda813148025729f10ab7c274


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Jap, warum das Samsung LW ?

Ist das LG nicht lieferbar ?


----------



## KaiTorben (19. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir 
Würde ich mir auch kaufen, wenn ich das Geld hätte
Aber wofür die wärmeleitpaste


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

Laufwerk würde ich dieses nehmen: LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, ganz vergessen 


Beim Kühler ist welche dabei


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde eine Tube WLP im Haus nicht verkehrt. Ich meine, für 1,44 €


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Gefällt mir
> Würde ich mir auch kaufen, wenn ich das Geld hätte
> Aber wofür die wärmeleitpaste


 
Danke 




Softy schrieb:


> Laufwerk würde ich dieses nehmen: LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


 
Geht auch. Das Problem ist nur, ich benutze das Laufwerk nie, wirklich nie  
Nur um Windows zu installieren 




ich888 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ganz vergessen
> 
> 
> Beim Kühler ist welche dabei


 
Schon wieder 1,44€ gespart


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber eigentlich ist's unnötig 

Aber 1,50 machen den Bock auch nicht fett


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Geht auch. Das Problem ist nur, ich benutze das Laufwerk nie, wirklich nie
> Nur um Windows zu installieren



Dann lass das Laufwerk ganz weg. Du kannst Windows auch über einen USB-Stick installieren


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ja, aber eigentlich ist's unnötig
> 
> Aber 1,50 machen den Bock auch nicht fett


 
Hallo? Das ist eine halbe Pommes spezial 




Softy schrieb:


> Dann lass das Laufwerk ganz weg. Du kannst Windows auch über einen USB-Stick installieren


 
Wenn ich herausfinde, wie ich das darauf bekomme


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Mit einem Tool, Win 7 USB googlen und bei CHip.de Downloaden


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

Hiermit: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann mach ich das so 
Zur Not, falls ichs dann nicht hinbekomme, baue ich vorrübergehen irgend ein altes ein für die Installation.
Hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht, Laufwerke packt man immer automatisch mit rein 

Wisst ihr ob man bei dem Gehäuse die obere Blende trotzdem einfach abbekommt?
Weil die ist ja extra für ein Laufwerk gemacht


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

Ist das so eine Stealth Laufwerksblende? Vielleicht kannst Du die ausbauen und eine der "normalen" Blenden einbauen, die bei dem Einbau der Lüftersteuerung abfallen


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ist das so eine Stealth Laufwerksblende? Vielleicht kannst Du die ausbauen und eine der "normalen" Blenden einbauen, die bei dem Einbau der Lüftersteuerung abfallen


 
Ich mach mich mal schlau, aber bekomm ich schon hin


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

hardwareluxx.de: Test: NZXT Switch 810 – Der Hybridriese
hardwaremax.net: Test: NZXT Switch 810
hardwareoverclock.com: NZXT Switch 810 Gehäuse
overclockingstation.de: NZXT Switch 810 Hybrid Full Tower - White
pc-experience.de: NZXT Switch 810 Big Tower im Test


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Also nach meinem jetzigen Wissensstand lassen sich alle Blenden demontieren.
Jedoch ist zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Slot eine Art Metallplatte, die das Laufwerk halten soll. 
Wisst ihr, ob man diese entfernen könnte, ohne direkt mit einer Säge ran gehen zu müssen?

Hier ein Bild davon:
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/p...0/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_NZXT_Switch_810-12.jpg


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

Da die Frontblende aus einem Stück ist, geht das nur mit der Säge.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Da die Frontblende aus einem Stück ist, geht das nur mit der Säge.


 
Ich hoffe, dass da vielleicht irgendwo noch eine oder zwei Schrauben sind


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde das so lassen. Was stört Dich denn daran?


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde das so lassen. Was stört Dich denn daran?


 
Ich wollte die Lüftersteuerung in den ersten beiden Slots haben.
Ich finde das sieht etwas komisch aus, wenn der obere leer ist 
Und dieses Metallteil wäre leider im Weg.

Ich habe da nochmal eine Frage:
Wäre das System so ganz gut fürs OC geeignet? 
Ich werde mir auf Dauer noch eine WaKü zulegen, aber nichtmeh dieses Jahr.
Falls ihr sagt, es würde gehen, wie stark könnt man die einzelnen Komponenten übertakten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Die CPU auf 4,5 GHz.

Mehr ist 24/7 nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die CPU auf 4,5 GHz.
> 
> Mehr ist 24/7 nicht zu empfehlen.



Wäre es möglich die 690 geringfügig zu übertakten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Frag mal Softy.


Ist außerdem immer vom Chip abhängig.


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich die 690 geringfügig zu übertakten?



Ja, das geht sogar recht gut : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alltagstauglich sind aber so um die 1015 MHz Chiptakt (der Boost geht dann so bis ~1150 MHz).


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich bei der Asus auch so ein schickes Menü? 
Oder kannst du mir ein gutes Programm dafür empfehlen?
Habe damit nicht allzu viele Erfahrungen, werde es deswegen auch langsam angehen lassen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Das auf Softys Bild ist EVGA PRECISION, du kannst aber auch den MSI Afterburner nehmen.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das auf Softys Bild ist EVGA PRECISION, du kannst aber auch den MSI Afterburner nehmen.


 
Kann ich das Programm von der EVGA auch mit der ASUS benutzen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Oktober 2012)

Jap, das geht soweit ich weiß.


http://www.chip.de/downloads/EVGA-Precision-X_44632238.html


Siehe Link.

Geht nur für nVidia Grafikkarten.


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja, der Hersteller spielt da keine Rolle. 

Nur von der neuesten Version von EVGA Precision würde ich die Finger lassen (mit der kann man den Turbo quasi ausschalten und den maximalen Takt selbst festlegen). Ist wohl noch nicht ganz ausgereift, denn damit habe ich mir gestern das System zerschossen


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, der Hersteller spielt da keine Rolle.
> 
> Nur von der neuesten Version von EVGA Precision würde ich die Finger lassen (mit der kann man den Turbo quasi ausschalten und den maximalen Takt selbst festlegen). Ist wohl noch nicht ganz ausgereift, denn damit habe ich mir gestern das System zerschossen


 
Mach mir keine Angst


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehs doch wieder kommen, dass Softy in 2 Wochen seine HD4000 nutzen muss


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

Nein, aber ich musste Windows neu installieren, weil dauernd Fehlermeldungen und Abstürze kamen und sich der Grafiktreiber nicht neu installieren ließ 

Diese Version kannst Du aber bedenkenlos nehmen: EVGA Precision X 3.0.3 - TechSpot Downloads


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Das bekomme ich noch geregelt 

In welchem Gradbereich sollten sich der CPU bzw. GPU bewegen?
Ausserdem wollte ich mir ein paar zusätzliche Lüfter kaufen.
Wieviel Grad sollten höchstens die Festplatte, Chipsatz, etc haben?
Und wie warm soll es im Rest des Gehäuses so sein? Ist für mich auch interessant wegen der Alarmfunktion der Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

CPU sollte unter 70°C bleiben, Grafikkarte unter 90°C.

Wenn Du einen langsam drehenden Lüfter vorne einbaust, brauchst Du Dir wegen der Festplattentemperatur keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> CPU sollte unter 70°C bleiben, Grafikkarte unter 90°C.
> 
> Wenn Du einen langsam drehenden Lüfter vorne einbaust, brauchst Du Dir wegen der Festplattentemperatur keine Sorgen machen.


 
Ich könnte ihn langsam einstellen 
Wieviel Luftverdrängung(?) sollten die Lüfter haben?
Soweit ich weiß könnte ich 8 140mm und 2 120mm Lüfter verbauen.
Was die Lüftersteuerung angeht, an welche 5 Lüfter sollte ich die am besten anschliesse, um diese regulieren zu können? 
Bzw wo sollten die Temperaturmesser hin?
Ich habe mir gedacht an die CPU und GPU auf jeden Fall?


----------



## Softy (19. Oktober 2012)

2-3 Lüfter (vorne Luft rein, hinten Luft raus, ggf. oben Luft raus) reicht aus.

Wenn du stark übertakten willst, sind 4-5 Lüfter aber sinnvoll.

Die Temperaturmesser kannst Du dahin kleben wo Du willst, einen in der Nähe der CPU und einen in die Nähe der Grafikkarte ist sicherlich sinnvoll.


----------



## codevoid (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich könnte einen 140mm hinten, 3 140mm oben, 2 140 mm vorne, einen 140mm und einen 120mm bei den Festplatten, einen 140mm und einen 120mm unten montieren.
Also sollten die bei den Festplatten am Boden und vorne in das Gehäuse blasen, und die anderen nach aussen?

Ich meine die kosten ja nicht viel, und sehen wenn beleuchtet gut aus, also verbau ich die einfach mal


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

Genau, vorne und unten einblasend, hinten und oben ausblasend. Wobei ein Lüfter im Boden so gut wie nichts bringt (außer einen Haufen Staub ins Gehäuse oder öfter mal den Staubfilter reinigen zu müssen ), den würde ich weglassen.

Gute LED-Lüfter wären diese hier: Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

Dann werd ich mir die holen, danke 
Mein Rechner steht jedoch immer auf meinem Schreibtisch, viel Staub dürfte da nicht sein


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du wirklich mehr als 5 Lüfter einbauen und an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen willst, vergiss nicht Y-Kabel dazu zu kaufen: Produktvergleich  3pin Y-Kabel


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mir die holen, danke
> Mein Rechner steht jedoch immer auf meinem Schreibtisch, viel Staub dürfte da nicht sein


 staub ist leider überall, aber am schlimmsten ist immer noch teppich


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich mehr als 5 Lüfter einbauen und an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen willst, vergiss nicht Y-Kabel dazu zu kaufen: Produktvergleich  3pin Y-Kabel


 
Okay, danke denk ich dran 




POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> staub ist leider überall, aber am schlimmsten ist immer noch teppich


 
Schon, aber ich glaube, dass doch eher mehr Staub oben drauf landet, also unter dem Rechner, wenn er auf einem glatten Holztisch steht


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

Eine Frage habe ich noch 
Ich hatte noch nie mehrere Monitore, und daher weiss ich nicht wie man die anschliesst 
Einfach 2 an die DVI Ausgänge der GPU, und einer an den HDMI Ausgang?
Und kann ich in Spielen dann einfach die höhere Auflösung auswählen (in denen die es unterstützen) ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Auflösung im Treiber einstellen, dann hast du die immer 

Ja, einfach ranhängen


----------



## Jeanboy (20. Oktober 2012)

dann Desktop rechtsklick auf Bildschirmauflösung kannst du einstellen, welcher der erste Monitor sein soll (mit dem du zocken willst )


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Die Auflösung im Treiber einstellen, dann hast du die immer
> 
> Ja, einfach ranhängen


 
Okay, danke, dass bekomm ich hin 




Jeanboy schrieb:


> dann Desktop rechtsklick auf Bildschirmauflösung kannst du einstellen, welcher der erste Monitor sein soll (mit dem du zocken willst )



Ich will ja mit allen dreien zocken 

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp fürs erden?
Habe mir jetzt so ein Antistatik Armband gekauft,
soll ich das nur an eine unlackierte Stelle der Heizung hängen?
Und vorher irgendwie die Hände reinigen wegen Hautfett?


EDIT://
Ich habe hier noch einen vierten Monitor rumstehen,
kann ich den da auch noch irgendwie dranhängen? 
Der wäre nur um auf dem Skype oder Teamspeak anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

Ein Antistatik Armband brauchst Du imo nicht, aber wenn Du es schon hast, kannst Du es ja benutzen. Vorher die Pfoten waschen ist auch keine schlechte Idee 

Afaik sind 4 Monitore bei der GTX 690 möglich.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß es 


Das Anschlussfeld der GTX 690 trägt drei Dual-Link DVI-Ports sowie eine mini-DisplayPort-Buchse, womit die Karte bis zu vier Monitore gleichzeitig ansteuern kann. Dank eines SLI-Anschlusses kann man zwei GeForce GTX 690 zusammen und somit ein Quad-SLI-Gespann erstellen.


Quelle: http://m.tomshardware.de/geforce-gtx-690-benchmark,testberichte-241014.html


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ein Antistatik Armband brauchst Du imo nicht, aber wenn Du es schon hast, kannst Du es ja benutzen. Vorher die Pfoten waschen ist auch keine schlechte Idee
> 
> Afaik sind 4 Monitore bei der GTX 690 möglich.


 
Warum brauch ich das nicht? 
Wie erdet man sich sonst?




ich888 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es
> 
> 
> Das Anschlussfeld der GTX 690 trägt drei Dual-Link DVI-Ports sowie eine mini-DisplayPort-Buchse, womit die Karte bis zu vier Monitore gleichzeitig ansteuern kann. Dank eines SLI-Anschlusses kann man zwei GeForce GTX 690 zusammen und somit ein Quad-SLI-Gespann erstellen.
> ...


 
Super danke, aber was ist ein mini-Display-Buhse? 
Und kann man das auch so einstellen, dass auf den vierten dann das Spiel nicht angezeigt wird?


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Wie erdet man sich sonst?



Einfach kurz an einen nicht lackierten Teil eines Heizkörpers fassen, und dann nicht mit Wollsocken über den Teppich schlurfen reicht aus. Außerdem ist es vorteilhaft, die Komponenten am Rand anzufassen und nicht drauf herum zu patschen.

Auch Kleidung führt zu elektrostatischer Aufladung. Ich habe die Rechner daher früher immer nackt zusammengebaut. Aber dann hatte ich diesen Unfall mit dem 8000rpm Papst-Lüfter


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rechner daher früher immer nackt zusammengebaut. Aber dann hatte ich diesen Unfall mit dem 8000rpm Papst-Lüfter


 
Und jetzt musst du immer im Sitzen pinkeln.


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

Nun ja, ich war froh, dass ich zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits 2 Kinder gezeugt hatte


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Oktober 2012)

Zwar OT, aber : Ich habe früher oft nackt Schaltungen von E-Gitarren im Bett gelötet  .


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann versuch ich das mal 
Habe nur Angst etwaskaputt zu machen


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

Bringt so en Kühlung was? 
Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EDIT://
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das richtige rausgesucht habe, aber ich hoffe, dass das so ein Teil ist, was man einen Slot unter der GPU verbauen kann, um die extra zu kühlen 

Ich weiß ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben mit den ganzen Lüfter, aber mein letzter PC ist durch Überhitzung kaputt gegangen.

Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand eine gute Soundanlage empfehlen?
Ein  großer Bass sollte auch dabei sein. Ein Kumpel von mir hat eine Anlage bei der hört sich das so an, wenn z.B. eine Predator neben einem explodiert an wie echt 
Muss jetzt nicht das beste sein, aber sollte sich nett anhören, ich würde sagen so bis 400€?


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

Soundanlage kannst Du Dir diese mal anschauen: Edifier S530D schwarz Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S530.B.R2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

So ein PCI Kühler ist so überflüssig wie Hühneraugen. Da fällt mir ein, ich muss mal wieder zur Pediküre


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Ich weiß ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben mit den ganzen Lüfter, aber mein letzter PC ist durch Überhitzung kaputt gegangen.


 
Ab und zu mal sauber machen hilft da ungemein.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

codevoid schrieb:


> Ich weiß ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben mit den ganzen Lüfter, aber mein letzter PC ist durch Überhitzung kaputt gegangen.


 
Ab und zu mal sauber machen hilft da ungemein.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2012)

Das Kühlding is ja lachhaft Lass das so, wie´s ist 
Beim Sound solltest du auf soth warten, sonst kennt sich damit niemand wirklich aus...


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ab und zu mal sauber machen hilft da ungemein.


 
War ein Laptop 
Hatte zum Glück noch Garantie drauf, war trotzdem ein hin und her, bis ich mein Geld zurück hatte (die haben ein paar mal versucht zu reparieren).


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Auch laptops kann man reinigen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2012)

Auch Schlepptops kann man reinigen


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte da nicht dran rumschrauben solange ich noch Garantie hatte,
habe mir gedacht falls was passiert, müssen die es in Ordnung bringen, und so war es dann ja auch


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, für Soundfragen : Soth, Pokerclock, Madz (von Hardwareluxx), Turbosnake.

Kannst Dir ja mal gute bis sehr gute 2.0 hier anschauen : Aktive Nahfeldmonitore 

Müssen ja nicht die teuersten sein .

Gute Boxen hat man seeehr lange .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich könnte Pommesmann XXL noch für Sound empfehlen


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Oktober 2012)

Haha . Wieder was für den Postcounter  . Jaja, die Jugend von heute .


----------



## soth (20. Oktober 2012)

Mit so einem fetten Budget könntest du dir mal das Blue Sky EXO2 anhören!
Für weniger Geld gäbe es noch das Edifier S530D schwarz Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S530.B.R2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder das Edifier S730D Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S730D) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und natürlich diverse 5.1 Systeme, wobei du hier natürlich Abstriche beim Klang machen musst...

Das mit dem Bass ist natürlich wieder so einen Sache. Ich persönlich habe reichlich wenig gegen viel Bass bei Spielen und Filmen, allerdings würde ich nie für mehr Bass die Präzision und Schnelligkeit des Basses opfern. Einigen gefällt das Rumgematsche allerdings 

Generell kann man aber gar nicht genug Geld für Audioequipment übrig haben


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Mit so einem fetten Budget könntest du dir mal das Blue Sky EXO2 anhören!
> Für weniger Geld gäbe es noch das Edifier S530D schwarz Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S530.B.R2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder das Edifier S730D Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S730D) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Und natürlich diverse 5.1 Systeme, wobei du hier natürlich Abstriche beim Klang machen musst...
> ...


 
Super, dankeschön für die Mühe 
Ich schau mal, ob ich hier bei mir ein Geschäft finde, wo ich mir die mal anhören kann 
Würde ich mir z.B. das Erste für 420€ kaufen, bräuchte ich dann eine extra Soundkarte?
Falls ja, welche würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Oktober 2012)

Jap, eine SoKa bräuchtest du dann.


Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget dafur ?


----------



## codevoid (20. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Jap, eine SoKa bräuchtest du dann.
> 
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget dafur ?


 
Naya, wenn man für 100-120€ was gescheites bekommt würde es sich in dem Rahmen bewegen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Oktober 2012)

Für 150 bekommst du ne Essence STX, besser geht kaum noch


----------



## soth (20. Oktober 2012)

100-120€ reichen da mehr als aus! 
In dem Preisbereich gäbe es beispielsweise die ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Legacyy (20. Oktober 2012)

Würde diese hier empfehlen: ASUS Xonar DSX 7.1, PCIe (90-YAA0P0-0UAN0BZ)

Zu langsam


----------



## codevoid (21. Oktober 2012)

Okay, super danke 
Ist jetzt soweit alles bestellt.
Hoffentlich dauert das mit der Überweisung nicht zu lange 

Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen von diesen bestellt:
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich schau mir den mal an, falls er mir nicht zusagt, kann ich den ja noch immer zurück schicken 
Falls doch, bestell ich 2 nach


----------



## Legacyy (21. Oktober 2012)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## codevoid (21. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner


 
Danke, werde ich bestimmt haben 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ein gutes OC Tool für meinen CPU empfehlen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

OC Tool? Nur über das UEFI.


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

Zum Rumprobieren ist im Lieferumfang des Boards ein OC-Tool dabei. Finde ich praktisch, weil man nicht für jede Popel-Änderung neu starten muss. Wenn man die optimalen Settings gefunden hat, würde diese aber im BIOS speichern und das OC-Tool deinstallieren.


----------



## codevoid (21. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Zum Rumprobieren ist im Lieferumfang des Boards ein OC-Tool dabei. Finde ich praktisch, weil man nicht für jede Popel-Änderung neu starten muss. Wenn man die optimalen Settings gefunden hat, würde diese aber im BIOS speichern und das OC-Tool deinstallieren.


 
Okay, dann versuch ich mal rauszufinden wie das funktioniert 
Sollte ich zuerstdie CPU oder die GPU übertakten?
Oder ist das egal, bzw. beide Schritt für Schritt abwechselnd?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Ist egal.

Die GPU kannst du mit dem MSI Afterburner übertakten.


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde aber erst CPU oder GPU übertakten, dann Stabilitätstest usw. machen und erst 1-2 Tage später die andere Komponente, damit du dir sicher bist, dass alles normal funktioniert und du sofort weißt, an was es liegt


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

Vorher würde ich auf jeden Fall 1-2 How To's lesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html

MSI Afterburner - Guides


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

Und übertakten bitte nicht den bclk. Das machen die OC Tools gerne mal


----------



## codevoid (22. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Und übertakten bitte nicht den bclk. Das machen die OC Tools gerne mal


 
Ich mach mich mal schlau 

Hab noch eben schnell eine Frage zu einer Maus, da ich jetzt gleich zur Bank muss, und das Geld dann gleich mit überweisen würde.
Ic brauche eine neue (nur für BF3 und CoD), spiele meistens nur mit 800-1800 DPI dementsprechend müsste sie prüzise sein.
Habe mir mal eine Steelseries Sensei rausgesucht, da sie gute Bewertungen hatte.
Könnt ihr das bestätigen, oder mir was anderes empfehlen?


----------



## target2804 (22. Oktober 2012)

Das wichtigste ist dass das Feeling stimmt. Geh zum Mediamartk und Greif Probe!! Ich mag die razer deathadder sehr, andere kommen damit nicht klar.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Oktober 2012)

die Sensei ist gut, aber ziemlich teuer... P/L-Kracher ist die G400: Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Das hängt echt von deinen Händen und dem Greif Gefühl ab. Ich würde auf jeden Fall probetesten machen bei Media Markt bevor du irgendwas kaufst und es dir am Ende nicht gefällt.


----------



## codevoid (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte vorher eine Mamba die warnoch bisschenteurer 
Ist aber nun kaputt 

Die muss hauptsächlich präzise sein 




Threshold schrieb:


> Das hängt echt von deinen Händen und dem Greif Gefühl ab. Ich würde auf jeden Fall probetesten machen bei Media Markt bevor du irgendwas kaufst und es dir am Ende nicht gefällt.


 
Wir haben nur einen Saturn (gut die beiden gehören zusammen  ), aber da haben die echt nicht die tollsten Sachen.
Die haben da nur ein paar Office Mäuserumstehen, und Mäuse die bis max 30€ gehen, und einen Stand mit Gamingmäusen, die sind aber alle verpackt, und gesichert.
Wollte die einfach dann mal bestellen, und zur Not zurückscicken.
Generell habe ich mir Mausformen aber nie viele Probleme, da ich oft nur mit den Fingern bewege, und die Handfläche zu nutzen (dan bin ich schneller  )


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Einfach die Packung aufreißen und testen. Wenn einer Meckern sollte lass ihn meckern.


----------



## ct5010 (22. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall probetesten machen bei Media Markt bevor du irgendwas kaufst und es dir am Ende nicht gefällt.


 
Aber nicht bei Media Markt kaufen!


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei Media Markt kaufen!


 
Da sollst du auch nur probetesten machen. 
Kaufen kannst du bei Obi.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei Media Markt kaufen!


 
warum? Wenn der Preis stimmt... Der Service vom Media Markt ist gut


----------



## ct5010 (22. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> warum? Wenn der Preis stimmt... Der Service vom Media Markt ist gut


 
Der Preis stimmt aber nie, Onlinehändler sind fast immer günstiger. Und so gut ist der Service auch wieder nicht, das macht die Beratung nicht besser 



Threshold schrieb:


> Kaufen kannst du bei Obi.


 
 Die haben bestimmt auch Mäuse im Angebot aber nur tote Mäuse aus dem Garten


----------



## codevoid (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann da ja gleich mal vorbeischauen 
Von der Technik her, würdet ihr mir eher zu Sensei raten, oder zu Sensei MLG,
oder zu noch einer anderen Maus?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Oktober 2012)

Zieh dir mal die G400 rein. Die Sensei hat MM gar nicht.... Zumindest meines Wissens


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Der Preis stimmt aber nie, Onlinehändler sind fast immer günstiger. Und so gut ist der Service auch wieder nicht, das macht die Beratung nicht besser


 
ein Beispiel ist die Crucial M4, die es vor paar Monaten im Media 10 Euro billiger als in jedem anderen Shop gab. Genauso ist das bei manchen Handys auch.

Wenn man Preise vergleicht und weiß, was man will, kann man bedenkenlos bei MM zuschlagen. Für eine Maus brauch ich keine Beratung 


@T.E. wie gesagt die G400


----------



## codevoid (22. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Zieh dir mal die G400 rein. Die Sensei hat MM gar nicht.... Zumindest meines Wissens


 
Keine Ahnung. 
Geht ja im Moment nur um die Technik, welche halt am präzisesten ist, etc 
Ich fande diese ganzen Spielereien, wie diese Pfadkorrektur und so ganz nett,
da gibt es ja 5 Sachen die man auswählen kann, blick da noch nicht ganz durch


----------



## ct5010 (22. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> ein Beispiel ist die Crucial M4, die es vor paar Monaten im Media 10 Euro billiger als in jedem anderen Shop gab. Genauso ist das bei manchen Handys auch.


 
Leider sehr selten auftretende Einzelfälle. Aber dort kann man den Preis recht gut drücken


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Oktober 2012)

Kannst ja mal gucken, welche zu dir passt und dich dann nochmal melden


----------



## codevoid (22. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal gucken, welche zu dir passt und dich dann nochmal melden


 
Okay, aber wenn die Sensei da nict ist, bringt das ja nichts 
Wärenu gut, wenn die Überweisung heute raus geht,
wenn alles nach Plan läuft bekomme ich heute endlich die Bezahlaufforderungvon Xitra24.de für die Monitore, und dann wären die Sachen alle mit etwas Glück zeitgleich da


----------



## codevoid (6. November 2012)

Hi, ich nochmal 
Ist soweit alles da. Allerdings bekomme ich das mit dem 3 Monitoren nicht eingestellt.
Habe die jetzt alle an die DVI Port gehangen, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht eingestellt 
Klicke hier schon seit fast 45 min rum, bekomme es aber nicht hin  
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das im Treiber hinbekomme?
Und in BF3 konnte ich nur einen oder zwei Monitore auswählen ...


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

Soweit ich das weiß kannst du nur maximal 2 Monitore an DVI anschließen. Danach musst du Displayports benutzen.


----------



## codevoid (6. November 2012)

Echt jetzt? Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Die 690 hat ja nur einen Mini Display Port. Da findet man ja nirgendwo einen Adapter in den heimischen Läden


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

Ich habe es nie ausprobiert weil die GTX 690 schon für einen Monitor zu langsam ist.
Bei mehreren kannst du sie knicken.


----------



## codevoid (6. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe es nie ausprobiert weil die GTX 690 schon für einen Monitor zu langsam ist.
> Bei mehreren kannst du sie knicken.


 
Ich weiß ja nicht, was du mit ihr machst, aber mir wurde es hier empfohlen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. November 2012)

Ironie


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ironie


 
Nein ich habe spiele ja nicht auf Full HD. Ist mir viel zu klein.


----------



## codevoid (6. November 2012)

Mit Ironie hab ich so meine Probleme 
Nein aber mal ohne Spaß, was soll ich machen? 
Echt keine Chance mit dem DVI? Bei Nvidia stand etwas von Surround Anzeige mit Beispiel von der 590,
und da waren auch die 3 DVIs belegt  
Ansonsten muss ich mir schnell einen Mini Display Port Adapter kaufen ...


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

Ich weiß das halt nicht. Ich würde mal Google bemühen und lesen oder du fragst irgendjemanden der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## codevoid (6. November 2012)

Bei Google hab ich nicht viel gefunden.
Die einen meinen es geht mit DVI, andere mit HDMI, andere mit dem Display Port.
Wieder andere sagen das geht gar nicht, oder nur mit AMD.
Von den letzten beiden Punkte weiss ich, dass es nicht stimmt, und HDMI kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen 

Der Grund warum ich hier frage ist der, dass ich hoffe Leute zu treffen, die sich damit auskennen


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2012)

Du kannst 4 Monitore anschließen. Das geht.
Ich habe nur eben gelesen dass es maximal 2 per DVI sein können. Die anderen beiden müssen über andere Ports angeschlossen werden.



codevoid schrieb:


> Der Grund warum ich hier frage ist der, dass ich hoffe Leute zu treffen, die sich damit auskennen



Wenn alle Stricke reißen musst du es mal hier versuchen. 
forum.computerbild.de


----------



## codevoid (6. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst 4 Monitore anschließen. Das geht.
> Ich habe nur eben gelesen dass es maximal 2 per DVI sein können. Die anderen beiden müssen über andere Ports angeschlossen werden.


 
Kann sein.
Mist, dann wirds heute nichts mit zocken 
Und ich glaube fast. dass die bei uns bei Saturn keine Mini Display Port Adapter haben ...


----------



## Jeanboy (6. November 2012)

Wer zockt schon ohne 3 Monitore 

Auf einem gehts doch


----------

